# EV For Parts or All - 288v 20Kw BLDC Motor, Controller, 54Kw Traction Pack, Supercharger



## CREWCAB (3 mo ago)

Need batteries.
What are they?
Picture and your location please


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Atlantispower1 said:


> MAKE OFFERS


You don't have a reputation here.

You're the one selling.

The rule is, whoever's asking, gives the asking price.

You approach buyers trying to sell? You give a price.

Buyers walk up to you off the street and ask you to sell? They name a price.

Otherwise you're just wasting everyone's time.

I'll buy it for $1. I won't for $100k. Whether your ad is even worth interacting with depends on the price YOU SET. No one's going to chase you around and make offers at you. Set a price.


----------

